

Hacker News API Wrapper for Node - chasef
https://github.com/chasefleming/node-hn-api

======
jbraithwaite
Your requests are not async and so the item will always be `undefined`. You
should add a callback to your functions.

    
    
        hn.item(8863, function(err, item){
            console.log(item);
        });
    

Edit: Actually, there is a lot that isn't correct about this library.. you
should add a disclaimer that this is a WIP and is not in a usable state.

~~~
chasef
Yes WIP (just started throwing it together now), not stable yet. I'll add
that. Thanks.

A lot still needs to be fixed and done. Hoping this is a good way to get
people involved. Would love any contributions you might want to make.

UPDATE: Made some updates. Give it a look now.

~~~
jbraithwaite
Much better. I would also suggest you check out this library for ideas on how
to better structure your code:

[https://github.com/edwellbrook/node-hacker-
news/blob/master/...](https://github.com/edwellbrook/node-hacker-
news/blob/master/index.js)

(This isn't my library)

------
chasef
Just started whipping this up. Would love if people wanted to help contribute
to make it awesome. Thanks!

------
buddy0815
Nice!

